# iv had a lot



## blizzard (Mar 27, 2006)

zeus and zeola my two pines that died of bacterial infections
king snake - escaped
2 anoils - egg bound
1 yemen - egg bound i think stoped eating and went down hill from their
1 green water dragon - i saved it from a shop that had had it dumped on their door :twisted: i spent 2 months trying to help it, i thort it was going ok but then it pased away  
1 - baby sand gecko i hached it but crickets eat its eyes out when i went away for a couple of dayes :evil:


----------



## Kryton (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear mate. thats alot to handle


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

blizzard said:


> 1 - baby sand gecko i hached it but crickets eat its eyes out when i went away for a couple of dayes :evil:


 :shock: was that black crickets?

Sorry for your losses


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG i dunno what i would do if i lost one of mine let alone all of them.

Sorry for your loses fella.


----------



## blizzard (Mar 27, 2006)

Silvershark it was a brown cricket which dont usally eat things, i did just feed it three times a day and take any thing out it dident eat but i went away for a couple of days and dident realy have much choise but it raly peed me of thow. 

they are cool little geckos and wher so easy to look after i might get me some more if i see them on my local list.


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

i had brown crickets do that to a couple of baby beardies that i had, i thought i had got all of them out but a couple must of been hiding and ate 2 in the middle of the night, the crix died very quickly when i found them, sorry for your losses though blizzard, did they go one after the other or all at the same time


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

blizzard said:


> Silvershark it was a brown cricket which dont usally eat things, i did just feed it three times a day and take any thing out it dident eat but i went away for a couple of days and dident realy have much choise but it raly peed me of thow.
> 
> they are cool little geckos and wher so easy to look after i might get me some more if i see them on my local list.


 :shock: If I get any baby geckos then I'll be extra careful when feeding them. I have two dwarf sand geckos (Stenodactylus. sthenodactylus, beautiful little animals, looking for another female to join them as well :lol:


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

really sorry about your losses mate


----------

